# When to rescue a feral pigeon?



## msmely (Feb 13, 2011)

So occasionally I will feed some pigeons in the city and I see quite a few of them who only have one foot or missing toes. But they can fly so they are well enough. But I saw a pigeon last time who only had one leg he could hop on and wasn't able to fly. He seemed like he was really struggling.
Do you intervene or not in situations like that?
He lived with a huge flock but when the rest of the pigeons left he just went to hide under a bush. 

I've rescued a pigeon before who couldn't fly but for him it was quite clearly injury not disease. I would be afraid of rescuing a pigeon now in case it was a disease and passing it onto my own pigeon.


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

If a pigeon has to go hide under a bush to seek safety ......It definately needs assistance and of course you should intervene !

Disease is usually passed on from and including fighting , sharing feeders , drinkers and close contact ..thru lice & mites , usual quarantine practices if applied should help stop the passing of disease and allow the bird to be treated for any ailment it might have or at least until a diagnosis , there is another option of handing the bird to someone who might be willing to care for it .

I have rescued quite a few pigeons and only once did I have a problem of cross infestion ......it was a stupid error on my part that cost the two birds their lives and I should have known better .

*You live & learn *


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Ditto. A Feral who obviously cannot fly... or forage.... or fend for him/herself needs to be taken in. Ferals have a great will to live, they will hang on dearly to life.... even after the quality of that life has become shockingly horrific. All we are witnessing when we see something as you describe is a slow and inescapable decline.

You just need to isolate them initially from any birds you have..more as a precaution than anything else. Most Feral illnesses are NOT airborne, but only transmittable thru direct contact or contact w/ bodily fluids....


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

msmely said:


> So occasionally I will feed some pigeons in the city and I see quite a few of them who only have one foot or missing toes. But they can fly so they are well enough. But I saw a pigeon last time who only had one leg he could hop on and wasn't able to fly. He seemed like he was really struggling.
> Do you intervene or not in situations like that?
> He lived with a huge flock but when the rest of the pigeons left he just went to hide under a bush.
> 
> I've rescued a pigeon before who couldn't fly but for him it was quite clearly injury not disease. I would be afraid of rescuing a pigeon now in case it was a disease and passing it onto my own pigeon.


With something like a missing leg, yes, the pigeon does really need some help. If it were me, I would seriously consider catching it as a mate for the other pigeon that you rescued. Pigeons really love the company of others and its even nicer if they can have mate. You'd just need to quarantine the new bird, make sure its wormed etc.


----------

